# bREEDING PROCESSS



## Garni (Oct 27, 2005)

I NEED HELP I GOT A 100 GALLON N I GOT 6 PIRHANA'S THERE LIKE 2 INCHES KNOW AND I WANTED TO START BREEDING THEM N I WANTED TO KNOW HOW I CAN START I KNOW ITS EARLY BUT I WANT TO BE PERPARED!ALSO HOW CAN I TELL THE MALES AND THE FEMALES APART?THANKS ALOT


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Garni said:


> I NEED HELP I GOT A 100 GALLON N I GOT 6 PIRHANA'S THERE LIKE 2 INCHES KNOW AND I WANTED TO START BREEDING THEM N I WANTED TO KNOW HOW I CAN START I KNOW ITS EARLY BUT I WANT TO BE PERPARED!ALSO HOW CAN I TELL THE MALES AND THE FEMALES APART?THANKS ALOT


alright alright first of all press tha caps lock butone again.

Second wait about a year cause they need to be about 6 inches.

Third u cant distinguish them fomr male or female. Reds dont show any parts that distinguish them.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

rocker said:


> I NEED HELP I GOT A 100 GALLON N I GOT 6 PIRHANA'S THERE LIKE 2 INCHES KNOW AND I WANTED TO START BREEDING THEM N I WANTED TO KNOW HOW I CAN START I KNOW ITS EARLY BUT I WANT TO BE PERPARED!ALSO HOW CAN I TELL THE MALES AND THE FEMALES APART?THANKS ALOT


alright alright first of all press tha caps lock butone again.

Second wait about a year cause they need to be about 6 inches.

Third u cant distinguish them fomr male or female. Reds dont show any parts that distinguish them.
[/quote]

yes...exactly....AND the only way you can tell males and females apart is if you see them spawning, and know which one is laying eggs and what not. Other than that, it's very difficult to tell them apart.....but that's not to say that it's all impossible...

if you want to prepare beforehand, do a couple of 'searches' on this site, and you'll probably find the answers you're looking for.


----------

